# اين أجد محل متخصص في بيع القطع التالية



## ســامي (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

اعزائي أين أجد محل متخصص في بيع القطع الإلكترونية التالية

























سواء في جدة او الرياض او الدمام

​


----------



## ســامي (16 يناير 2011)

معقول ما حد يعرف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eng-qaid (16 يناير 2011)

اكيد لو تسال اي فني تصليح اجهزه الكترونيه با يدلك ,,,

انا مش من السعوديه وما عندي خبر ,,,

ممكن ايضا تبحث بالانترنت بواسطه قوقل ,,,


----------



## saminaser (18 يناير 2011)

اذا كنت تعمل في الصيانة بمكن ان تحصل عليها من بردات تقطيع مستعملة


----------



## eng.tawfeeq (21 يناير 2011)

القطع الالكترونية في مدينة الرياض
شارع الملك فهد في محل مجداف للإلكترونيات
ايضا في البطحاء في سوق الدانة يوجد محلات كثيرة بالقرب من قصر الحكم


----------



## هند هلالى (4 فبراير 2011)

من محل اسمه
RAM ELECTRONICS
وده الويب سيت بتاعه 
http://www.ram-electronics.com/
انت بتدخل ع الموقع ده
وتشترى الحاجة اللى انت عاوزها
وهى هتجيلك لغايه عندك فى البيت


----------

